# The Most expensive Tarantula?



## dGr8-1 (Jun 28, 2006)

Guys,

Who can tell me which Tarantula is the most expensive? In the world i mean.


----------



## Thoth (Jun 28, 2006)

dGr8-1 said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> Who can tell me which Tarantula is the most expensive? In the world i mean.


It depends on what country you're in. Whats expensive in US is not so, in Europe and vice versa.

Curently the priciest ones in the US currently, I would say are P.metallica, and Xenethis sp.. Though this can change. Just check various dealer pricelists.

Though, I curious why you'd want to know.


----------



## Fierce Deity (Jun 28, 2006)

Here in Canada, I find Poecilotheria sp "tigris" to be the most expensive.  It costs more than P. metallica.  Prices depend completely on what country you are in though.


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Jun 28, 2006)

right now in Canada top of the list is Poecilotheria sp. "tigris".  Next in line is the P. metallica and then Cyriopagopus sp. "blue"


----------



## MindUtopia (Jun 28, 2006)

I so hate to be Mori, but sometimes I get the better of myself.  Check out this thread:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=23755&highlight=expensive


----------



## Philth (Jun 29, 2006)

*Supply and demand*

The most expensive spider is the one you want the most.  Sex and size also plays a big roll.  Right now I'd sell half my collection for a _Monocentropus balfouri_.  This is the demand that makes the price high.


----------



## dGr8-1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Thoth said:
			
		

> ...
> Though, I curious why you'd want to know. ...


Just added info. Something I can talk about with other enthusiasts.


----------



## Thoth (Jun 29, 2006)

dGr8-1 said:
			
		

> Just added info. Something I can talk about with other enthusiasts.


Forgive my suspicion, occasionally you get jobbers who think they can get into ts for a quick buck and end up ripping people off giving the hobby a bad name.


----------



## sick4x4 (Jun 29, 2006)

*i think*

Poecilotheria sp "tigris" by for or i mean right now seems to be the top right now...x intermedia is maybe second.....im just glad p metallica has gone down!!!!lol


----------



## dGr8-1 (Jun 29, 2006)

No problem.

oh! That's so mean. 

As I have begun this hobby, I was really blown away by the things i've learned about their plight. About movies depicting them as creatures of fear, about other handlers maltreating them and so much more. I can say since i was blessed with 2 tarantulas, they certainly gained much of my respect. Though since i'm still new, I still get jolted every now and then with their quick movements. I hope one of these days, with the supervision of an expert, i get to have a tarantula crawl on my hands.


----------



## PeterParker (Jun 29, 2006)

*the most expensive...*

Hi,

For me the most expensive T's depends on the Seller/Owner, Personally I wouldnt want my favorite Tamed T.Blondi to go just for a low price, We have a saying in our Country that _"If you have to let go of something with value to you, don't let it go without something in return"_ hence I could sell my T.Blondi for 300$ if I want to. ....That's what sets the price!  

Aldous:wall:


----------



## sheepsoup (Jun 29, 2006)

Philth said:
			
		

> The most expensive spider is the one you want the most.  Sex and size also plays a big roll.  Right now I'd sell half my collection for a _Monocentropus balfouri_.


Forgive my ignorance, but... why?


----------



## psionix (Jun 29, 2006)

sheepsoup said:
			
		

> Forgive my ignorance, but... why?


guess you've never seen one 
____

but back on topic, i know a certain e-spider site that will sell you their 6" female Brachypelma ruhnaui for $1250.

i'm thinking that's gotta be the single most expensive one.


----------



## BLS Blondi (Jun 29, 2006)

Philth said:
			
		

> The most expensive spider is the one you want the most.  Sex and size also plays a big roll.  Right now I'd sell half my collection for a _Monocentropus balfouri_.  This is the demand that makes the price high.



I agree.  I would LOVE to have a Monocentropus balfouri.  When they come available, their price will shatter any price we see today.  Homestly, I would be willing to bet, that they will be AT LEAST $500 for a baby. Perhaps $1000 if people are willing to pay for it.


----------



## BLS Blondi (Jun 29, 2006)

psionix said:
			
		

> guess you've never seen one
> ____
> 
> but back on topic, i know a certain e-spider site that will sell you their 6" female Brachypelma ruhnaui for $1250.
> ...



Well, that price is ridiculous.  I bought an adult female last year for $375


----------



## Stylopidae (Jun 29, 2006)

The owners of that certian spider site just don't want to sell it. Knowing them, they'd be the first to tell you to go somewhere else.


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a Lasiodora parahybana juvenile for sale for 250.000 dollar. I guess thats the most expensive one


----------



## Jaygnar (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm selling my G. Rosea for 2 billion dollars. ;P ;P 
Any takers? 
Oh yeah. I guarantee it's a female or a male.


----------



## jeffh_x (Jun 30, 2006)

seems like sp blue depreciated...


----------



## surfer (Jun 30, 2006)

BLS Blondi said:
			
		

> Well, that price is ridiculous.  I bought an adult female last year for $375


Why you don´t post some photos this rare species?


----------



## Scorp guy (Jun 30, 2006)

anyone else notice that certain spider place's prices are EXTREMELY to the MAX EXPENSIVE!!?!?

PS: my rosea is $10,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,1000,000,00000000,222


----------



## car1097 (Jun 30, 2006)

i dont know the most expensive T but if you ask me they're all too expensive..or at least over priced


----------



## Scorp guy (Jun 30, 2006)

Do you mean all tarantulas? or just that one site?


----------



## sheepsoup (Jun 30, 2006)

psionix said:
			
		

> guess you've never seen one
> ____


I had seen that picture and a few others, and it's an attractive spider for sure, but I certainly don't think I could give up half of my collection (let alone yours) for a spider that doesn't do tricks.

I did find this picture quite nice though:

http://www.biologie.uni-rostock.de/wranik/socotra/pictures/16.10.JPG


----------



## RVS (Jun 30, 2006)

BLS Blondi said:
			
		

> I agree.  I would LOVE to have a Monocentropus balfouri.  When they come available, their price will shatter any price we see today.  Homestly, I would be willing to bet, that they will be AT LEAST $500 for a baby. Perhaps $1000 if people are willing to pay for it.


I've seen them for sale before.
Someone posted an ad a while ago for spiderlings.
The price was high, but not that high. I can't remember how much exactly and the ad is now edited.


----------



## MRL (Jun 30, 2006)

Philth said:
			
		

> The most expensive spider is the one you want the most.  Sex and size also plays a big roll.  Right now I'd sell half my collection for a _Monocentropus balfouri_.  This is the demand that makes the price high.


That's the species that came to mind when I saw the topic and your reasoning is why!
Plus it's available now or was recently I think for an absurd price....

----------

IMO slings and adults can't be compared in value.. I think P. sp tigris is most expensive that is available right now at over $300 for a sling retail


----------



## dGr8-1 (Jul 1, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but i guess the statement that prices are dependent on the location and source is quite right. Even here in the Philippines, when i hear them talk about the prices... it's the same thing. different prices from different guys. so, if you ask me... what sets them apart is the amount of effort, attention one has given their Ts that would make them important. 

As for me, my tiny Red Knee is currently priceless. hehehe and i'd sell the Cobalt Blue cheap! (she's so nasty!) hehehe Nasty but beautiful.


----------



## OldHag (Jul 1, 2006)

Philth said:
			
		

> The most expensive spider is the one you want the most.  Sex and size also plays a big roll.  Right now I'd sell half my collection for a _Monocentropus balfouri_.  This is the demand that makes the price high.


I agree with Philth. Id give my WHOLE collection (except my A. junodi) for a pen-ultimale male Augacephalus junodi.


----------



## dGr8-1 (Jul 3, 2006)

i noticed most of you guys are from the US. My question is this... how big is keeping a pet tarantula there? Unlike here in the Philippines, it's quite rare.


----------



## subic_spiderworld (Jul 4, 2006)

I think price is relative to ones locality, means and demands.
Like here in the philippines where importation of tarantulas is virtually illegal (unless you live in 1 of 3 free port zones) there are persons importing tarantulas from the USA with no import permits and likewise the seller (from the USA) has no fish and game permit, export permit, etc. so this translates to the tarantulas being sold here at a price far less than that acquired with all the necessary documents.
And because of the rarity of tarantulas here, one can expect to see species that is priced for 20 - 30 USdollars in the US, selling at 75 to 100 USdollars here. 
Again because of our geographic location, and the the lack of communications between hobbyist, there is always a huge demand for tarantulas. This demand is being undermined by some persons who buy from abroad and then sell at 3 to 5 times the cost. My advice to my countrymen, be vigilant in looking for dealers/breeders who are willing to ship to our cpuntry. You will be saving a LOT by doing this.  
This is precisely the reason why we are trying to organise a society or club for  enthusiast so that we can exchange views, stocks, pool in funds to better educate others and to help bring in species into our country.

As for the most expensive tarantulas I know. Its the one that was paid by my friend for USD100.00 but was caught by our customs bureau being smuggled in. bottom line, in exchange for him not being arrested and charged in court, he paid bribe money, plus all the trouble of ass kissing the local animal bureau representative and time wasted, all for a single tarantula,  That I think is one of the most expensive T (never mind the specie)


----------



## tacoma0680 (Jul 4, 2006)

yes i would agree with that the price is outrages i would never pay that.


----------



## pinkfoot (Jul 5, 2006)

Average sling price in South Africa is U$D35.
Adults? Only ever seen Grammostola rosea for sale and that was U$D 131.

Hope this helps...


----------



## IDONTKNOWANYTHING (Oct 1, 2021)

I don’t know about the U.S
But in Canada the _Xenesthis_ sp. "Blue is 1100 for three


----------



## JonnyTorch (Oct 1, 2021)

IDONTKNOWANYTHING said:


> I don’t know about the U.S
> But in Canada the _Xenesthis_ sp. "Blue is 1100 for three


This was from 2006 lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Award 1


----------



## ComputerDellLI (Oct 2, 2021)

right now, it's Xenethis sp. or O. Hon Sej and it's variants. For good reason


----------



## Jumbie Spider (Oct 2, 2021)

ComputerDellLI said:


> For good reason


Care to elaborate?


----------



## ComputerDellLI (Oct 2, 2021)

Jumbie Spider said:


> Care to elaborate?


Hon Sej and it's violet/purple variants are some of the best looking spiders I've seen, and from a unique point of origin in Vietnam. It's a pity they're fossorial, but barely if kept right. I'm just allured by their color patterns.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jrh3 (Oct 2, 2021)

ComputerDellLI said:


> Hon Sej and it's violet/purple variants are some of the best looking spiders I've seen, and from a unique point of origin in Vietnam. It's a pity they're fossorial, but barely if kept right. I'm just allured by their color patterns.


The pictures you see are edited.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Informative 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Edan bandoot (Oct 3, 2021)

jrh3 said:


> The pictures you see are edited.


I'm waiting for someone from here to post some pics of those orange/blue spiders that have been making the rounds.


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 3, 2021)

If you want a really colorful t I would go with a Haploclastus devamatha but you probably only see it during rehouse.


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 3, 2021)

jrh3 said:


> The pictures you see are edited.


You know your probably right. All those super colorful ts are probably edited but out of curiosity what’s the most colorful t you have owned.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Hakuna (Oct 3, 2021)

Yeah? You’re sure every single image is edited to make them look like that. Every single video and picture? O. hon-sej are beautiful....people just get weird when spiders cost over 300 bucks. Don’t know where all the skepticism comes from.


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 3, 2021)

Hakuna said:


> Yeah? You’re sure every single image is edited to make them look like that. Every single video and picture? O. hon-sej are beautiful....people just get weird when spiders cost over 300 bucks. Don’t know where all the skepticism comes from.


Not saying all of them. That’s generalization. I’m saying some of them. I do not have personal experience so what I say is purely speculative.


----------



## Hakuna (Oct 3, 2021)

Jonathan6303 said:


> Not saying all of them. That’s generalization. I’m saying some of them. I do not have personal experience so what I say is purely speculative.


Rhetorical, and not directed to you specifically.

I’ve seen worse color editing travesties done with other species.


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 3, 2021)

Hakuna said:


> Rhetorical, and not directed to you specifically.
> 
> I’ve seen worse color editing travesties done with other species.


Completely understand. We should defend the beauty of tarantulas. What’s your most colorful sp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky (Oct 3, 2021)

Xenesthis sp (blue, bright, white, etc), some Phormingochilus sp (Sabah Red, Sabah Blue, pennellhewlettorum, Sabah Dwarf, Akcaya), some Orinothoctoninae sp (Hon-Sej, HCM DCF, Mindanao Oriental, Mindanao Central, Silver Vietnam, etc), some Pamphobeteus sp (ultramarinus, solaris etc), some Chilobrachys sp (Orange, Tropical), Theraphosinae sp Panama, Birupes simoroxigorum, and Aphonopelma moorea are some that come to mind that are currently fetching top dollar in the states.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonnyTorch (Oct 3, 2021)

Edan bandoot said:


> I'm waiting for someone from here to post some pics of those orange/blue spiders that have been making the rounds.


That's the Hon Sej that they were talking about two posts up. They are definitely brightened up in the photos.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Oct 3, 2021)

Pamphobeteus sp. solaris are being sold for big bucks lately.


----------



## Edan bandoot (Oct 3, 2021)

JonnyTorch said:


> That's the Hon Sej that they were talking about two posts up. They are definitely brightened up in the photos.


There were multiple localities being sold with that same colour scheme on the spider when I checked, so I'm unsure what the differences are.


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 5, 2021)

spideyspinneret78 said:


> Pamphobeteus sp. solaris are being sold for big bucks lately.


Not just lately, they've cost big bucks since they entered the hobby.


----------

